# EU-Amanthul: Elementa sucht 10/10NHC 3/10 HC



## Imelia (25. Februar 2017)

[SIZE=9.5pt]Zerstören wir das Gleichgewicht der _*Elemente*_, [/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]zerstören wir letztendlich auch uns selbst.
                                          [/SIZE]_[SIZE=8pt]Karl Talnop[/SIZE]_​ ​Elementa ist eine neu gegründete Gilde erfahrener [SIZE=8pt][J1] [/SIZE]Spieler auf dem Server Aman&#8217;thul mit dem Ziel den aktuellen Content erfolgreich zu bestreiten.

Unser Fokus liegt derzeit auf Nighthold heroic., jedoch ist es unser Ziel den mythischen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Kürze bestreiten zu können, wozu unserer Meinung nach mehr gehört, als selbstverliebte, schillernde Einzelkämpfer.
Neben unseren Raids sind wir in Mythic+ Dungeons und Karazhan aktiv.

Um unser Ziel zu erreichen und einen stabilen Kader zu entwickeln, suchen wir verstärkt nach Spielern aller Klassen, welche unseren Pool ergänzen und Teil unserer Gemeinschaft sein möchten.

 

*konkret:*

-          Aktive Spieler, die i.d.R. an allen Raidtagen Zeit haben

-          Spieler, die in der Lage sind einen respektvollen Umgang zu pflegen -innerhalb der Gilde, sowie anderen Spielern gegenüber

-          Verbindlichkeit in den Absprachen

-          Team > ich

-          Item-Level mindestens 880

-          Mindestalter 20 Jahre

 

*Was wir definitiv nicht suchen:*

Wir suchen keine herausragenden Individuen, sondern Spieler die mit ihrer Anwesenheit unsere Gemeinschaft zu einem herausragenden Raid vervollständigen, der Schnelllebigkeit &#8222;Klatschen &#8211; Looten &#8211; Weitergehen&#8220; entgegenwirken möchten und deren Ziel es ist, freundschaftlich und unter dem gemeinschaftlichen Aspekt Erfolge zu feiern.

 

*Was wir voraussetzen:*

-          Kritikfähigkeit und Selbstreflektion vor dem Üben von Kritik

-          Pünktlichkeit

-          Klassenverständnis und den Willen sich immer weiter zu verbessern

-          Interesse am Gildenleben

-          ein respektvolles Miteinander

 

*Was wir bieten:*

-          einen strukturierten Raid & Raidleiter

-          freundliche Menschen

-          aktives TS3 (auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten)

-          motivierte Mitspieler

-          Möglichkeit Mythic+ Dungeons

-          Gleiches gilt für Jeden

 

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Montag                19:30 Uhr &#8211; 22:30 Uhr
Donnerstag        19:30 Uhr &#8211; 22:30 Uhr
Sonntag              20:00 Uhr &#8211; 22:30 Uhr

(Dienstag optional bei neuem Content)

 

 

Bei Interesse meldet euch entweder bei uns hier im Forum oder In Game bei Delegazoe#2446 oder Dennis#21273.


----------

